# Just Why



## Q8-MC (May 1, 2013)

Hello there,

I have just on question. Why the Super Telephoto lens doesn't have UV filter?


----------



## Drizzt321 (May 1, 2013)

??

No lens (at least today) comes with a UV filter, you need to buy them yourselves. As for the super telephoto lenses, they do, it's just a filter that's dropped in close to the lens mount rather than all the way on the front of the lens like smaller lenses. I shudder to think of the cost for a filter that size.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 1, 2013)

Just why do you think it needs one? 

dSLR sensors are insensitive to UV light. If you really want one (maybe you're shooting film?), there's a drop-in holder for gelatin filters that comes with the lens, and a different one sold separately for screw-in 52mm filters. 

If you mean a front filter for protection, the old superteles had a protective meniscus lens (thin, non-refracting, relatively cheap to replace). They removed it from the new MkII versions to save weight. The hoods for those lenses are very deep and offer substantial protection. 

A screw-on filter of that size would be incredibly difficult to produce. Compare 82mm filter costs to 58mm filters - the difference in materials cost is minimal, you're paying for the precision to make the two surfaces perfectly flat (which is harder than making curves surfaces) and parallel - that need for precision goes up exponentially with diameter, and a 600/4 would need a >150mm front filter.


----------



## bseitz234 (May 1, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Just why do you think it needs one?
> 
> dSLR sensors are insensitive to UV light. If you really want one (maybe you're shooting film?), there's a drop-in holder for gelatin filters that comes with the lens, and a different one sold separately for screw-in 52mm filters.
> 
> ...



Come on, Neuro, you don't want to throw B+W a $750 bone after paying $13k for that 600? ;-)


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 1, 2013)

Not without filter threads on the front of the lens...


----------



## DJL329 (May 2, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Not without filter threads on the front of the lens...



Oh, come on. Just be a man and duck tape it! ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 2, 2013)

Too much vignetting. I'd need to be able to lift those shadows by at least 5 stops - anyone know of a camera with enough DR for that?? : ??? :-X


----------



## vuilang (May 2, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Too much vignetting. I'd need to be able to lift those shadows by at least 5 stops - anyone know of a camera with enough DR for that?? : ??? :-X



Yes, Canon 10D


----------



## eml58 (May 2, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Too much vignetting. I'd need to be able to lift those shadows by at least 5 stops - anyone know of a camera with enough DR for that?? : ??? :-X



Oh Oh, I hope the Guy that's named after the Cambodian Temple isn't reading this, the threads about to go to hell in a hand basket otherwise. I cant mention his name exactly, last time I did I received a warning.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 2, 2013)

eml58 said:


> ... the threads about to go to hell in a hand basket



UV filter on a supertele?!? I think this thread started there, actually.


----------



## yogi (May 2, 2013)

You might want to ask michael about that . Or not :.


neuroanatomist said:


> Too much vignetting. I'd need to be able to lift those shadows by at least 5 stops - anyone know of a camera with enough DR for that?? : ??? :-X


----------



## yogi (May 2, 2013)

Sorry, I did mention his name. Should I start popping corn? Are you baiting him? Will I get a warning also? To be continued.....


----------

